# Need Your Positive Vibes, WF!



## Bishop (Jan 19, 2015)

Bishop's got a job interview tomorrow, and he needs all the positive energy he can muster. This is a pretty big one, with great pay and long term stability. It's my fourth interview for the position, and final one. If all goes well...

The recruiter that the company hired (who found me) says I'm their top candidate, but I'm still quite the scared little girl scout. Been studying overviews of the programs they use in their IT department hoping that I can talk intelligently about them tomorrow. Already passed a little IT competency assessment on the phone interview, and am hoping for my nerves that there's not another one tomorrow. From the sound of it, they just want to see me in person and ask more personality centric questions... I'm hoping that's the case, because, let's be honest, I'M DELIGHTFUL.

In any case, thanks in advance for your emotional support, WF. Wish me luck!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 19, 2015)

Whatever you do don't wear that eyepatch, Bish :nightmare:

In all seriousness good luck tomorrow. I'm sure you'll do fine


----------



## Blade (Jan 19, 2015)

Fourth interview has to be a good sign. No sense cramming on the IT stuff since it has already been assessed. Relax as if the position just suited you perfectly. Good luck. :eagerness:


----------



## PiP (Jan 19, 2015)

Good luck, bish bosh! I'm sure you'll WOW them  Fingers, toes and trotters crossed.


----------



## TKent (Jan 19, 2015)

Hmmm. You may have issues getting an IT job with only one eye (why do you think the "I" is capitalized in I.T.?) 

Maybe try one of these and they'll never even notice:


----------



## LeeC (Jan 19, 2015)

Calm down, take a deep breath, and think about how to best present your "valued team member" qualities. You'll do just fine.


And for God sakes, leave the eyepatch and Gatling gun at home 


Best wishes.


----------



## escorial (Jan 19, 2015)

go for it dude..you can do it lad


----------



## Bishop (Jan 19, 2015)

Just gonna show up like...



"Hire me."


----------



## Pluralized (Jan 19, 2015)

Just make sure to talk about yourself in the third person every chance you get. 

Good luck, matey - I'm sure you'll nail it to the wall. Let us know, eh?


----------



## TJ1985 (Jan 19, 2015)

Bishop, go get 'em, you can do the job, and they like you for this job. If they didn't, you wouldn't have made it this far in the process with them. All that's left is to do it. I know you can do it, you've got personality skills and you've obviously got the chops to do the job. 

Tear 'em up Bish, I'm pulling for you.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jan 19, 2015)

Good luck, Bish! You might want to emphatically tell them NOT to google you, just to be safe. 

DISCLAIMER: Not all of the advice provided in this post is necessarily good advice.


----------



## Boofy (Jan 19, 2015)

Ah, just what The Doctor ordered. Nothing says it better than a gif! Good luck Bishop :3


----------



## Gumby (Jan 19, 2015)

After all the great advice you've gotten here, there's not much left to say, Bish. Personally, I think you're a shoe-in. 

_*one question, why is your eye patch on a different eye in your avie, than your pic... just sayin'*_


----------



## Schrody (Jan 19, 2015)

Good luck, Bish! I'm sure everything will be okay, and you'll get the job. If not, just use some of your positron-photon-laser gun and point at them. You can't mess with our Space General  




Boofy said:


> Ah, just what The Doctor ordered. Nothing says it better than a gif! Good luck Bishop :3




DON'T BLINK!


----------



## aj47 (Jan 19, 2015)

I'll defend thee, fair girl scout!!!

Seriously, get a good night's sleep, dress AFTER breakfast/lunch (as appropriate) and look your best--it'll help you feel your best.


----------



## Bishop (Jan 19, 2015)

astroannie said:


> ...dress AFTER breakfast/lunch (as appropriate) and look your best--it'll help you feel your best.








"I'm your man."


Thanks all! (Goes to click "thank you" on all posts!) I plan to rest up as much as possible while keeping myself relaxed for the evening. Just gotta go be myself and be ready!  Well... be my BEST self.

- - - Updated - - -



Gumby said:


> _*one question, why is your eye patch on a different eye in your avie, than your pic... just sayin'*_




Because I believe that promo pic (the one I posted of him kneeling with the rifle) was flipped from its original state. Normally, he's facing the other way as well, but they swapped it, and in doing so, the eyepatch moved. 

Like so:


----------



## jenthepen (Jan 19, 2015)

I'll add in my positive vibes too, Bish! I'll even remember to take the time difference into account - no sense in disturbing your sleep by bombarding you with positivity in the middle of the night.

 I don't see how you can fail. Go Bish!


----------



## Bishop (Jan 20, 2015)

Interview seemed to go fantastically! They even joked that they'll need to give me a nickname if they hire me because they already have a Patrick. Total thing lasted a little over an hour and seemed to flow perfectly. Still, they said they'd contact the recruiter within a week for the next step...

Here's hoping! I might not be on a whole lot while I'm waiting, trying to keep my nerves calm with shooting at things in video games. And watching Escape From NY and LA over and over again to comfort myself.


----------



## TJ1985 (Jan 20, 2015)

Excellent news Bishop. It sounds like they liked you. If they're talking about nicknames, that's an excellent sign! I'm happy for you.


----------



## LeeC (Jan 20, 2015)

My fingers are crossed for you Bish


----------



## TKent (Jan 20, 2015)

So did you hint at 'Snake' 



Bishop said:


> Interview seemed to go fantastically! They even joked that they'll need to give me a nickname if they hire me because they already have a Patrick. Total thing lasted a little over an hour and seemed to flow perfectly. Still, they said they'd contact the recruiter within a week for the next step...
> 
> Here's hoping! I might not be on a whole lot while I'm waiting, trying to keep my nerves calm with shooting at things in video games. And watching Escape From NY and LA over and over again to comfort myself.


----------



## joshybo (Jan 20, 2015)

Good luck, Bish!  Your work on this site speaks volumes to your work ethic and if that comes across in the interview, this job will be yours for the snatching!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 20, 2015)

Cool Bish. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## Morkonan (Jan 21, 2015)

Bishop, if you fall unconscious and wake up with a new wristwatch, you know you've been hired! If you get thrown into a wrestling ring and get handed a baseball bat... Well, that means you have one last "interview." 

Positive waves comin' atcha!

[video=youtube;MJNpxvdqd_o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJNpxvdqd_o[/video]


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 21, 2015)

[-o< Sending good vibes your way--RIGHT now!!!!


----------



## Mistique (Jan 21, 2015)

Bishop said:


> Just gonna show up like...
> 
> View attachment 7272
> 
> "Hire me."




If you had showed up like that for a job interview with me I would probably have locked the door to make sure you couldn't escape again  That is a sexy picture!

But seriously...

I read your post that the interview went well, so I'm sitting here hoping hard that you will get the job!


----------



## bazz cargo (Jan 21, 2015)

Everything is crossed and positive vibes are mega blasted your way. If they don't hire you then they weren't worth working for anyway.


----------



## Bishop (Jan 21, 2015)

Just got word...

I got the job.


----------



## Boofy (Jan 21, 2015)

Congratulaaaaaaaations Bishop! ^^


----------



## TJ1985 (Jan 21, 2015)

Congratulations Bishop! I'm so happy for you. 

But it's pretty clear to me that our vibes must have played a part. So, you're welcome.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 21, 2015)

Way to go Bish.

Don't forget to follow the dress code


----------



## TJ1985 (Jan 21, 2015)

Mustard, that's the old dress code. The new one is tie, with tie-clip, and oxford style shoes.

And nothing else...


----------



## PiP (Jan 21, 2015)

Congrats, Bish!

:ChainGunSmiley:


----------



## Bishop (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh! This means my official job title is "IT Engineer."







That's right...

I'm Geordi.


----------



## TJ1985 (Jan 21, 2015)

The question is, do they have to take the other eye before it's official?


----------



## Bishop (Jan 21, 2015)

TJ1985 said:


> The question is, do they have to take the other eye before it's official?



Hey, he had both eyes, they just didn't work.

Though now I am realizing how many of my fictional idols have eye issues...


----------



## Gumby (Jan 21, 2015)

Congratulations, Bish! I knew you'd get it!


----------



## Pluralized (Jan 21, 2015)

Dude, congratulations!

I found this awesome picture of Kurt Russell that might help you celebrate. He looks pretty normal sans eyepatch, don't you think?


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 21, 2015)

Bishop--Congratulations! They are lucky to have you on board, if they only knew things will never be the same....I am quite sure I have played  huge part in you getting that job..All those good vibes were not wasted..Now I need a nap. I am quite exhausted , it takes al lot of energy and M&M's to send that many vibes....


----------



## Morkonan (Jan 21, 2015)

Bishop said:


> Just got word...
> 
> I got the job.



Congratulations!


----------



## J Anfinson (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm late to the party, but way to go! Guess that means I don't have to send muscle to convince them now.


----------



## shinyford (Jan 21, 2015)

Bishop said:


> Just got word...
> 
> I got the job.


Nice one Mr Bish sir! Congrats! (What are you going to be doing?)

EDIT: Just saw - IT Engineer. What sort of stuff will you be working on?


----------



## Bishop (Jan 22, 2015)

shinyford said:


> Nice one Mr Bish sir! Congrats! (What are you going to be doing?)
> 
> EDIT: Just saw - IT Engineer. What sort of stuff will you be working on?



Mostly repairing and installing corporate IT hardware and software... basically, the company computer guy, but on a much larger level than most simple tech jobs. I'll be travelling around the country too, setting up systems for their offices in other places, in 45 states and DC.


----------



## Schrody (Jan 22, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## bazz cargo (Jan 22, 2015)

Why does Kurt Russell look like Patrick Swayze? 

Congratulations Bish, now to make director in five years.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Jan 23, 2015)

Damnit! I can't believe I let this thread get past me til now. Either way , congrats dude!


----------



## Mistique (Jan 23, 2015)

Bishop said:


> Just got word...
> 
> I got the job.



Congratulations, that is amazing


----------



## Bishop (Jan 23, 2015)

Putting in my two week resignation notice today. 

Kinda feel bad about it, but I can't stay at this company; Phone book delivery is dying pretty quickly and they just lost another major contract... Still, I feel bad


----------



## TKent (Jan 23, 2015)

Now you won't even get in trouble for doing WF in the evenings cause you'll be stuck in a hotel room someplace with nothing to do! Congrats!!



Bishop said:


> Mostly repairing and installing corporate IT hardware and software... basically, the company computer guy, but on a much larger level than most simple tech jobs. I'll be travelling around the country too, setting up systems for their offices in other places, in 45 states and DC.


----------



## joshybo (Jan 23, 2015)

Congratulations, sir!


----------



## TJ1985 (Jan 23, 2015)

Bishop said:


> Putting in my two week resignation notice today.
> 
> Kinda feel bad about it, but I can't stay at this company; Phone book delivery is dying pretty quickly and they just lost another major contract... Still, I feel bad



Don't beat yourself up for feeding your family. A company in a dying business is not one to rely on for keeping the hundred-watts burning at home. It's sad to see a business go, but a person with obligations has to think about the family first. 

Plus, the company hired you. That tells me that they have a knack for hiring top-quality workers, so they will bounce back. After the party is over and everybody sobers up, they'll find a Bishop 2.0 with an eye patch on his right eye.


----------



## Atlantean (Jan 25, 2015)

Good luck mate, hope it goes well for you.


----------



## Plasticweld (Jan 25, 2015)

Congratulations!!  Business is either growing or shrinking, from the sounds of it you made a very wise decision.  Sounds like it will be exciting for you to learn something new and meet new people.


----------

